# Holster and belt leather?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone have a good source for 9/10oz leather? So much out there, some looks good quality, other stuff doesn't look so great..


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm not sure you would consider this - but I have occaisionally bought old purses at the Goodwill Store to use the leather in them - made my hatchet cover from an old purse. s


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to Weaver Leather. They have the best leathers for those kinds of jobs. Its expensive, but I would get ahold of Live Oak leather. It's the best stuffed leather I've found.
I think that the web address is weaver.com


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks. I had been on Weaver's site, and was unsure of the quality of their leather. Didn't know if they were just expensive, or you were getting what you were paying for. I'll probably end up going with them.

As far as using leather from a purse or similar, I would do it, but finding leather heavy enough, and large enough would be no easy feat... Even for a 45, that's a big chunk of leather to do western style holster, and then there's the fact you wouldn't have enough to do the belt with the same leather.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Try hideandfur.com I've bought quite a bit of leather, antler and horns from them. I live about eight miles from them and like to go over and dig around.

Bob


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like I'm gonna be set to go here... Was talking to a good friend tonight, and he said he's got enough leather for me to do a belt and holster. He picks up leather when and where he can... He's a falconer, so he makes a lot of his own gear. He's also very big into firearms, so he knows he's got exactly what I need.

Still gonna check out hideandfur too... Thanks for the tip there. I've got other things I need too..


----------

